# How to add application to startup?



## Respital

Downloaded software to make my like easier (alwaysontopmaker).

But you're required to open the application every time you start up windows, how do i go about it to make it start at start up, and no it doesn't have that feature although it's still awesome! 

Would i have to make a .bat file?

Hope you guys can help me out.


----------



## tremmor

batch files are for dos. copy the exe file then programs, startup. then paste it in. that should work.


----------



## Respital

tremmor said:


> batch files are for dos. copy the exe file then programs, startup. then paste it in. that should work.



I'm sorry, could you write clearer directions?


----------



## Kornowski

In the 'Start' bar there should be a folder called 'Start Up'?

Are you on XP or Vista?


----------



## Respital

Kornowski said:


> In the 'Start' bar there should be a folder called 'Start Up'?
> 
> Are you on XP or Vista?



Xp... And i can't find it.


----------



## Kornowski

Hmmm, I don't know then  I'm sure there's a program that'll allow you to add them, I'll search around later for you!


----------



## patrickv

Like Korn said, it's in *Start-->All programs* and if you can't find it there then it will be in

C:\Documents and Settings\*YOUR ACCOUNT NAME*\Start Menu\Programs\Startup


----------



## Respital

patrickv said:


> Like Korn said, it's in *Start-->All programs* and if you can't find it there then it will be in
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\*YOUR ACCOUNT NAME*\Start Menu\Programs\Startup



Ah thanks found it. 

So do i just extract the program there?

It's in a .rar file.


----------



## tremmor

just right click the exe file and copy shortcut.
drop it in the startup directory. most times this will work.
ive had dos based files before that would not work at all.
then batch files have to be created 1st and the shortcut started.
then the exe proggy. if that the case you could add the exe file name
to the end of the batch file.


----------

